# few new pics of my critters



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Just took some new pics tonight. Thought I'd share 
also putting in a couple from our playdate with Sophie (my dad's basset hound). First time she's been over, and met Daisy. Cooper and Bodie go over there all the time, but Daisy doesn't get out


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

bodie ringing the bell to go potty 




































they're good buds since they went to doggy training together.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Great photos! You've got a good looking crew - and Sophie is very lovely.

Wanda


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Great photos! All of your babies are so adorable!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness, those pictures are absolutely adorable. 

I love the one with your son, and they are all sitting so nicely!! Very cute.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Great pictures. Your little boy is adorable. I love Bodie.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Those are really great pictures, Tritia! I, too, love the one with your son with all three in "attention"! The close ups of Bodie are really special!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Great pics! If only I could get mine to ring a bell (ANY of them!), I'd be thrilled.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Love the picture of your son with his three adoring fans.
What cuties!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Fabulous pictures - I just adore your gang. The Bassett is especially darling and in wonderful shape.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great photos!!! I think the one with your son and his "three adoring fans" is one you should frame!!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Beautiful photos Tritia! Your whole crew is adorable.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Beautiful family Tritia. Have you found an agent yet because your kids and your dogs are too **** adorable for words!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Great pics!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

y'all are too sweet. thanks 

of course, the only way to get those guys attention..food, lol. the kids fight over who gets to "shake the can" to bribe them to get in the house when they're outside.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

OMG, ADORABLE !!!!!!!!! 

LOVE, love, love all the pics, Tritia! Thank you for sharing the fun time they had. Those portraits of your 3 furbabies are soooooooo nice. Brodie is one very handsome dude. Daisy and Cooper are beautiful !!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

mintchip said:


> Great photos!!! I think the one with your son and his "three adoring fans" is one you should frame!!


I couldn't agree more. It is my favorite! All the furkids and your son look adorable.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Gorgeous Tritia. I love the one of Bodie and your son. Bodie is getting bigger!!! they are all gorgeous.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

thanks missy 
yea, he's gained a couple lbs. I posted on another thread, I was worried he was some kind of sheepdog, ROFL!
I'm thinkin' he's not..but, yikes!!


----------

